# Blinking Christmas Tree...



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 9, 2017)

It is that time of the year again...

http://www.excelfox.com/forum/showthread.php/708-A-Blinking-Christmas-Tree


----------



## igold (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey Rick, seriously, how about a Menorah for us yids.

The user could enter the date of the first night and then the Shamash could light and then sequentially light the number of candles for the corresponding night. With perhaps some sort of (crude) effect of a flickering flame and the candles slowly descend for 3-4-5 hours and then go out.

I am half kidding and half serious, it would be out of my breadth of knowledge of VBA but kind of cool if you could pull it off.

Either way, have a nice Holiday Season!

Regards,

igold


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 10, 2017)

igold said:


> Hey Rick, seriously, how about a Menorah for us yids.
> 
> The user could enter the date of the first night and then the Shamash could light and then sequentially light the number of candles for the corresponding night. With perhaps some sort of (crude) effect of a flickering flame and the candles slowly descend for 3-4-5 hours and then go out.


You would really want to leave Excel tied up doing nothing but burning candles down for 3 to 5 hours? The reason I figured the blinking Christmas tree would work for our Christian friends out there is because you could see it doing something immediately and could be left running when the user was not actually using Excel, kind of an off-duty (lunch time perhaps) "screen saver" of sorts. A Menorah slowly burning down, even with flickering flames, would not be as visually attracting as the blinking Christmas tree. With that said, I'll think about how to do what you asked and see if I can come up with something simple to do.


----------



## igold (Dec 10, 2017)

I see your point, but when I was picturing it I was thinking more of dinner time when I eat in front of the TV in my office and my monitors are within view. It was just a passing thought, and when I thought more about it, it got me wondering how I would go about it if I were really going to take a shot at it.

I know you are very busy, I just threw it out there anyway.


----------



## MrIfOnly (Dec 10, 2017)

Firstly: Love the Christmas tree Rick!

Secondly: Here is a menorah for igold and all our Jewish friends here at MrExcel: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hwachvmm7cbfkui/Menorah.xlsm?dl=0 

Click on the column header of the candle you want to light or extinguish.  

Lastly: Happy Holidays to all. 

Regards,

CJ


----------



## MrIfOnly (Dec 13, 2017)

So, I tried my menorah out on another computer, and it seems that, while the flickering flames looked good on my slow home laptop, they were unnaturally fast on a 'normal' computer.  So, I added a scrollbar to the left of the menorah that can be used to speed up or slow down the flames.  I also noticed that not everything lines up properly depending upon the display used so the size of the clipart menorah will have to be adjusted to look good on your display.  I also added a black background which I think looks better than the white one. 

Please let me know if you see any other issues.

CJ

Updated file


----------



## igold (Dec 13, 2017)

@Cj

That is actually a pretty good effort. The "Flame Action" is very cool. On my display, I had to widen the Menorah a drop to get the flames above the candle wicks.

Good Job. Thanks for sharing!

Happy Holidays!

igold


----------



## MrIfOnly (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks igold.  I wish I could have solved the alignment issue but Excel has a mind of it's own when it comes to clip art.


----------



## kelly mort (Dec 14, 2017)

@CJ , I am impressed.  Wow! 
I just can't believe my eyes! 

I  just don't know why the LED display didn't work for me. LOL

It has been a while though
Kelly


----------



## MrIfOnly (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Kelly.

Whenever you want to tackle that LED display again...let me know 

CJ


----------



## kelly mort (Dec 14, 2017)

MrIfOnly said:


> Thanks Kelly.
> 
> Whenever you want to tackle that LED display again...let me know
> 
> CJ



Sure I will whenever I want to.  Thanks


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 14, 2017)

igold said:


> @Cj
> 
> That is actually a pretty good effort. The "Flame Action" is very cool. On my display, I had to widen the Menorah a drop to get the flames above the candle wicks.
> 
> Good Job. Thanks for sharing!


*Everything* igold said applies to me as well.


----------



## MrIfOnly (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## Logit (Dec 28, 2017)

.
Rick:

I tried to locate this thread prior to Christmas but was unable to. Wanted to pass this along for your future use if interested.  Thanks.

Christmas Tree :

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/5BjRYInEWxxynHuGhS4thapdXMIFGIjJsY3xJxQgHTK


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 28, 2017)

Logit said:


> .
> Rick:
> 
> I tried to locate this thread prior to Christmas but was unable to. Wanted to pass this along for your future use if interested.  Thanks.
> ...



Thanks! That is definitely a better looking tree than mine. I really should update the picture I use. Actually, I draw the tree, so technically, I need to find a picture (maybe I'll steal the one from the link you sent me)... maybe for next year.


----------



## Logit (Dec 28, 2017)

Absolutely !   Use it as you desire.


----------

